# Projekt Teich 2014



## Tuppertasse (3. Nov. 2013)

Hallo liebe Leute,

nachdem ich nun schon länger mitgelesen habe und mich vor kurzem entschieden habe mich hier auch anzumelden, werde ich mal mein Projekt Teich 2014 los; für Tips und Anregungen und/oder Verbesserungen bin ich sehr dankbar.

So dann leg ich mal los.

Der Teich kommt an eine Stelle, wo vor kurzem noch eine Tanne stand, die aber aufgrund Befall weg musste. Der Boden wurde ausgefräst, so daß ich erstmal davon ausgehen kann, dass keine bis wenig Wurzeln noch vorhanden sind. Allerding stellt sich die Frage, wie ich die Teichfolie schütze.

*Der Teich wird daher oval:*
- breiteste Stelle ca. 5-6m
- längste Stelle wird ca. 8-10m
- linke Seite ist ein Zaun
- rechte Seite etwas versetzt stehen zwei Apfelbäume
- Umrandung soll mit einem ca. 20-30cm hohen Steinzaum eingefasst werden (Höhenniveau des Teich gleich mit der Wiese) sozusagen als "Rammschutz" oder Barriere
- es wird ringrum (oder nur vorne) einen flacheren Teil geben und in der Mitte auch oval eine Tiefe von ca. 1.2-1,4m
- am linken Zaun kommt ein ca. 0,5m breiter Kiesstreifen um evtl Beflanzung besser zu erreichen
- im oberen Teil soll eine Sonneninsel / Sonnenterasse entstehen, die von einem Wall eingefasst wird, wo der Wasserfall dann wiederum eingearbeitet werden soll; am besten auch auf der Seite des Zaunes; so kann man gut den Erd-Aushub nutzen und dort aufschütten; dort wurde ich auch gerne wie eine Art Hochbeet entstehen lassen und einfassen, allerdings werden dazu nicht der Steinzaun (da durchlässig) geeignet sein, oder? Die Sonnenterasse soll auch etwas in den Teich überstehen
- evtl kommst noch eine Brücke rein (von der Wiese zum 0,5m breiten Kiesweg am Zaun); allerdings möchte ich wenn keine flache sondern eine runde etwas nach oben gebogene (????)

*Bepflanzung:*
Tja, da weiss ich momentan noch gar nichts

*Tiere:*
Ja, und zwar Fische (welche?) und auf jeden Fall aufgrund meiner Töchter zwei Schildkörten

*Pumpen- /  Filtersystem:*
geplant ist eine Velda Clear Control 75 Set Teichfilter 30000 UV Pumpe; diese hat bereits eine UV-C-Lampe

Technische Daten: 

    Max. Fördermenge: 8.000 L/H
    Max. Förderhöhe: 4 Meter
    Kabellänge: 10 Meter
    Stromaufnahme 125 Watt, 230VAC/50Hz 

Interessant finde ich es wegen der "geringen" Stromaufnahme
Tja allerdings die Frage ist, ob diese Pumpe Ok ist und ausreicht von der Leistung her?

*Verkabelung:*
Tja, da ich ein Technik-Freak bin habe ich bereits bei mir zu Hause einiges automatisiert (Stichwort Homematic-System) und möchte daher dies mittels einer kleinen Schaltzentrale in meinem Schuppen integrieren und automatisieren. Daher sind folgende Dinge enthalten:

- individuell Schaltbare Beleuchtung /Strahler
- Pumpenschaltung
- Wasserfontäne (nutzbar als Eisfreie Zeit?)
- protokollieren der Pumpenlaufzeiten
- Sonstiges )

So das war erstmal niedergeschrieben, die Gedanken zu meinem Projekt mit vielen Ideen und Fragen; ich habe zwar eine Zechnung dazu, allerdings noch rumgekritzelt; falls es erforderlich ist werde ich die mal in schön reinstellen.

Ich fasse mal meine wichtigsten Fragen zusammen und hoffe nix vergessen zu haben 

1. Schutz der Teichfolie wie ?
2. Einfassung der Sonnenterasse im oberen Teil wie?
3. Pumpenset ausreichend / OK ?
4. Umrandung des Teiches sinnvoll mittels Steinzaun ?
5. wie Eisfrei halten ?
6. welches Fische ? geeignete Schildkrötenarten gibt es ja ein Post hier im Forum mit Link
7. Brücke geeignet ?
8. Gesamtkonzept optimierbar / verbesserungswürdig ? Ideen / Korrekturen ?

Vielen Dank schon mal im voraus !!!


----------



## Michael H (3. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Projekt Teich 2014*

Dann mal ein HALLO und viel Spass hier bei den Teichverrückten 

Eine Skizze wäre schon von Vorteil , die würde ich als erstes hier reinstellen.
Als erstes ist mir deine Pumpe ins Auge gefallen , 125 Watt ist schon mal eine Ansage , da bekommste schon Pumpe mit der Hälfte an Stromaufnahme . 
Welche Fische sollen es den werden , Goldfische oder Koi ...? Ob dein Filter ausreichend ist , werden dir die Filter Freaks sagen .

Weiterhin viel Spass beim Bau und immer schön mit Bildern Dokumentieren ...


----------



## Tuppertasse (3. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Projekt Teich 2014*

So, anbei meine damilige Skizze, ich hoffe sie verwirrt nicht gänzlich.
Werde Sie in Kürze mal auf A4 updaten !


----------



## Zacky (3. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Projekt Teich 2014*

Hi Tuppertasse.

Ich würde Dir von Anfang an, dazu raten einen Bodenablauf in Schwerkraft einzubauen, da sich auch dein Teichprofil auf Grund der zentralen Tiefe dafür anbietet. Dazu einen Skimmer in Schwerkraft und Beides schickst Du in eine Pumpenkammer bzw. in einen Siebfilter (US III auch als LowBudget-Version erhältlich). Hinter dem Siebfilter kannst Du dann gerne deinen Velda-Filter installieren.

Aber die 125 W bei 8000 l/h ist nicht gerade sparsam, da gibt es schon effizientere Pumpen.

Pflanzen sind ganz viele immer gut.

Eine gebogene Brücke mit einer Spannweite von 4-5m ist schon ordentlich, aber da solltest Du zum Holzfachhandel gehen, um solche Hölzer zu bekommen. Ich denke, die gebogenen Hölzer für die Spannweite sind recht teuer.

Fische sind eine schöne Sache, nur nicht für jeden Teich und jeden Filter geeignet. Da sollte man vorher schauen, was für Fische und vor allem, wieviele es werden.

__ Schildkröten brauchen einen Zaun, damit sie nicht abhauen können. Ob da die Mauer ausreichend ist, vermag ich nun nicht zu sagen, aber einen Zaun brauchen sie auf jeden Fall. Auch benötigen sie eine Insel, die sonnig liegt, damit sie sich dort ausruhen und aufwärmen können. Bin aber kein Experte, was Schildkröten betrifft, weiß es nur, da Family auch Schildkröten mit Goldis und Koi zusammen hält.

Die Teichfolie zu schützen ist durch einen sachgerechten Aufbau kein Problem. Vlies und Folie verstehen sich von selbst und dann kann man immer noch die Folie durch Verbundmatten vermörteln oder auch gleich den Untergrund (also den Sandboden) mit Zement-Kies-Sand-Gemisch in einer ordentlichen Stärke abziehen.

Waserfontäne als Eisfreihalter im Winter ist nicht so gut, da es den Teich auskühlen lässt und ob die Ansaugung der Springbrunnenpumpen sind nicht durch Algen zusetzt, würde ich mal auch nicht ausschließen wollen. So müsstest Du im Winter die Springbrunnenpumpe regelmäßig reinigen. Ein einfacher Luftsprudler kurz unter der Wasseroberfläche und ggf. eine vernünftige Abdeckung sind ausreichend. Bei entsprechender Tiefe vom Teich reicht auch schon der Sprudler aus.

So, das mal in der Kürze...ich denke mal, es ist besser die einzelnen  Thema nach und nach abzuarbeiten, da auch die Meinungen und Erfahrungen teils weit auseinander gehen, aber dafür ist ja ein Forum da.


----------



## Tuppertasse (3. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Projekt Teich 2014*



Zacky schrieb:


> Hi Tuppertasse.
> 
> Ich würde Dir von Anfang an, dazu raten einen Bodenablauf in Schwerkraft einzubauen, da sich auch dein Teichprofil auf Grund der zentralen Tiefe dafür anbietet. Dazu einen Skimmer in Schwerkraft und Beides schickst Du in eine Pumpenkammer bzw. in einen Siebfilter (US III auch als LowBudget-Version erhältlich). Hinter dem Siebfilter kannst Du dann gerne deinen Velda-Filter installieren.



Über einen (Vor-) Filter habe ich noch gar nicht drüber nachgedacht; wobei mich die ersten Preise des USIII schon abgeschreckt haben, aber wahrscheinlich ist es nicht die Low-Budget-Version. Danke für den Tip



Zacky schrieb:


> Aber die 125 W bei 8000 l/h ist nicht gerade sparsam, da gibt es schon effizientere Pumpen.


Tja, da dachte ich ne gute zu haben, aber war wohl nix; was kannst du denn empfehlen wo ich mal schauen soll ? Oder hab ich nicht alle Infos gegeben --> kann sein, daß die Leistungsaufnahme der UV-C-Lampe noch drin ist mit 36W !
Hier noch ein paar Daten:
Technische Daten Filter:
    Maße: Höhe ca. 92 cm, Durchmesser ca. 48 cm
    Filtervolumen: 75 Liter
    Filtermedien: Filterschaum, Filtrasub, Aktivkohle 
    UV-C-Lampe 36 Watt
    Max. Teichinhalt 30.000 Liter
    Max. Überdruck: 1 bar / 10 Meter Wassersäule 
    Schlauchanschlüsse: 1 1/4" bzw. 32mm



Zacky schrieb:


> Pflanzen sind ganz viele immer gut.
> 
> Eine gebogene Brücke mit einer Spannweite von 4-5m ist schon ordentlich, aber da solltest Du zum Holzfachhandel gehen, um solche Hölzer zu bekommen. Ich denke, die gebogenen Hölzer für die Spannweite sind recht teuer.
> 
> ...


Kois auf gar keinen Fall; es reichen mir Goldis und zwei Schildkröten; ob die 20-30cm Steinzaun reichen werden? Mhhh mal auf ein paar Meinungen gespannt bin )



Zacky schrieb:


> Die Teichfolie zu schützen ist durch einen sachgerechten Aufbau kein Problem. Vlies und Folie verstehen sich von selbst und dann kann man immer noch die Folie durch Verbundmatten vermörteln oder auch gleich den Untergrund (also den Sandboden) mit Zement-Kies-Sand-Gemisch in einer ordentlichen Stärke abziehen.


Was meinst du mit vermörteln? Unter der Folie? Oder einfach Vlies drunter als Schutz und dann die Folie? in dem Becken dann Sand ?



Zacky schrieb:


> Waserfontäne als Eisfreihalter im Winter ist nicht so gut, da es den Teich auskühlen lässt und ob die Ansaugung der Springbrunnenpumpen sind nicht durch Algen zusetzt, würde ich mal auch nicht ausschließen wollen. So müsstest Du im Winter die Springbrunnenpumpe regelmäßig reinigen. Ein einfacher Luftsprudler kurz unter der Wasseroberfläche und ggf. eine vernünftige Abdeckung sind ausreichend. Bei entsprechender Tiefe vom Teich reicht auch schon der Sprudler aus.


Ich hatte von Kombinationen gelesen, da zB meine vorgeschlagene Pumpe direkt mit einer Fontäne zu kombinieren ist also keine sep. Pumpe



Zacky schrieb:


> So, das mal in der Kürze...ich denke mal, es ist besser die einzelnen  Thema nach und nach abzuarbeiten, da auch die Meinungen und Erfahrungen teils weit auseinander gehen, aber dafür ist ja ein Forum da.


Schonmal super Danke, hat schon geholfen wobei ich noch einige näheren Infos brauche.


----------



## Zacky (3. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Projekt Teich 2014*

Hi.

Hier mal ein Link zu einem Budget-Siebfilter...der war aber auch schon mal günstiger 

als Pumpe habe ich mal das Beispiel raus gesucht, wobei es auch noch bessere Pumpen gibt, die dann aber auch etwas mehr kosten...muss man sich halt gegenrechnen, Verbrauch/Kosten zu Einkaufspreis...

Vermörteln ...schaue dazu mal in die Suche und gib dort Teichvermörtelung oder Vermörteln ein...ansonsten ist gerade ein Thread aktuell und da kannst Du vielleicht auch schon mal lesen...das mit dem Vermörteln ist nur eine Idee und muss ja nicht sein...hat seine Vor- und Nachteile, die aber besser von anwendenden User erklärt werden können. Was ich noch meinte, war direkt unter dem Vlies und der Folie den Bodengrund der Teichgrube mit Beton-Zement oder so abzuziehen, wie eine Betonwanne...aber auch das tut nicht Not, wenn Du beim Ausheben der Grube die Wurzelreste weitestgehend entfernst.

Ein Vlies kommt immer unter die Folie und wenn Du da Bedenken hast, würde ich auch dickes Vlies 750-1000er nehmen.

Das mit dem Springbrunnen als Eisfreihalter würde ich nicht machen. Im Sommer ja gerne, aber im Winter nein...zum Eisfreihalten ein Sprudelstein nehmen...duchforste mal das Forum und nutzue die Suchfunktion oben rechts und Du wirst auch dazu viele Themen finden.

...bis später...


----------



## Gartenteichbio (4. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Projekt Teich 2014*

Hallo zusammen,

manchmal ist es gar nicht schlecht eine Leistungsstarke Pumpe zu haben. Um z.B. nach dem Winter das Wasser schnell glasklar zu bekommen. Stromkosten könnte man dann mit einem Leistungsregler (z.B. FG002N)  niedrig halten. Damit kann man sowohl die Wassermenge als auch den Stromverbrauch der Pumpe regulieren.

Gruß
Waldi


----------



## Tuppertasse (9. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Projekt Teich 2014*

Du schriebst:



Zacky schrieb:


> Hi Tuppertasse.
> 
> Ich würde Dir von Anfang an, dazu raten einen Bodenablauf in Schwerkraft einzubauen, da sich auch dein Teichprofil auf Grund der zentralen Tiefe dafür anbietet. Dazu einen Skimmer in Schwerkraft und Beides schickst Du in eine Pumpenkammer bzw. in einen Siebfilter (US III auch als LowBudget-Version erhältlich). Hinter dem Siebfilter kannst Du dann gerne deinen Velda-Filter installieren.



Daher die Fragen:

Was heisst das genau bzw. gibt es eine Zeichnung oder Prinzipskizze dazu?
WO und WIE muss ein Bodenablauf installiert werden ?
WO und WIE ein Skimmer?
Ebenso der Siebfilter und wohin dann die Filterpumpe ? 
Wie dichtet man denn einen sog."Flansch" richtig ab damit dort keine Leckage entsetht - ist ja potentiell gefährdet; ebenso komme ich ja nicht mehr an das verlegte Rohr dran, da das dann ja "hinter" der Folie liegt --> was ist mit verstopfen ?


----------



## Zacky (9. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Projekt Teich 2014*

Hallo nochmal... 

Eine Prinzipskizze findest Du in unserem Basiswissen unter Schwerkraftfilterung. Ich hab Dir das mal hier verlinkt.

Ein Bodenablauf kommt in die Mitte des Teiches und wird mit 110er KG-Rohren verbunden und zum Vorfilter geführt. Der Bodenablauf ist wie ein Folienflansch aufgebaut und wird demnach unter die Folie gelegt, die Folie ausgeschnitten und der Bodenablauf abgedichtet.

Ein Skimmer sollte entweder in Windrichtung liegen oder halt in Strömungsrichtung. Ein Schwerkraftskimmer, z.Bsp. dieser hier, wird von vielen Teichverrückten benutzt, da er günstig und effektiv ist. Hierzu baust Du einen Folienflansch in die Wand ein, bei ca. 1m Tiefe und verbindest auch alles mit 110er KG-Rohr bis zum Vorfilter. Wenn Du nicht so tief gehen kannst, kann man sicher auch durch den Boden in der Flachzone gehen. Das Entscheidende ist nur, dass Du mindest 80-100 cm tief gehst mit dem Saugrohr.

Den Folienflansch dichtest Du mit Innotec oder ähnlichem Zeugs ein. Das wird dann sowohl drunter als auch drüber aufgebracht und dann ziehst Du den Flanschring an. Die KG-Rohre sind alle mit Dichtungsmuffen versehen, so dass Du dort bei sauberer Arbeit eigentlich keine Leckagen haben solltest. Auch ist ein Verstopfen in Schwerkraft nicht so das Problem. Durch die recht große Durchflussmenge bzw. der Geschwindigkeit, sollte wenig bis gar kein Schmutz liegen bleiben. Im Zweifelsfall kann man diese von oben auch spülen, aber in einem 110er Rohr sollte sich nicht soviel ablagern, dass es verstopfen kann. Ist aber sicher nicht ausgeschlossen! Die Rohrleitungen zum Vorfilter sollten auch mit einer leichten Steigung von 1cm / m verlegt werden, damit sich ggf. anstauende Luft nach oben bewegen kann. Von der Waagerechten in die Senkrechte und ggf. wieder zurück, sollte immer mit mindestens 30° Winkeln erfolgen.

Vielleicht haben andere User andere Ideen und können ggf. auch mit Bildern dienen. Eine Schwerkraftverrohrung muss nicht zwingend unter der Folie verlegt werden, aber dann wird es halt aufwändiger in der Verarbeitung. Im Grunde genommen, kannst Du die Rohre auch in eine vorgeformte Rinne legen, die in die Folie bzw. im Boden bereits eingearbeitet ist. Aber diese Rinne würde ich dann schon aus optischen Gründe abdecken wollen, was wieder mehr Arbeit ist. Dazu müsste man dann ähnlich dem Verbundmattensystem die Rinne abdecken.

Zu deinen anderen Fragen aus dem ersten Beitrag kann ich nicht viel sagen, aber da werden sich bestimmt noch andere / erfahrenere User melden.


----------



## Tuppertasse (9. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Projekt Teich 2014*

Okay,
meine toDo-Liste wird länger )

_______________________________________________________________________
Hab mal ein Album angefangen. Zumindest sieht man wo der Teich entstehen soll jetzt 
Allerdings muss ich mir zusätzlich noch eine Art "Schutzsystem" überlegen für die beiden Äpfelbäume damit nicht immer die Äpfel in den Teich plumpsen )


----------



## Tuppertasse (10. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Projekt Teich 2014*

Hi Zacky,

okay hab mich fast müde gelesen zu meinem ersten Thema, da dieser ja den generellen Aufbau des teiches bestimmt.
Es ist das Thema Filterung und ich hab mich für einen Schwerkraftfilter entschieden (nochmals Danke für den Link - hat mir geholfen). Nun aber meine Fragen dazu:

1. So wie ich das sehe und gelesen habe ist am wirklich am besten die Rohre (100er) von BA und Skimmer durch die Folie zu führen und in einem separaten "kanal", der ausserhalb des Teiches verläuft, in das Pumpenkammersystem zu führen. Richtig ?

2. Insgesamt brauche ich drei Pumpenkammer: Vorfilterkammer, Biofilterkammer sowie die eigentliche Pumpenkammer, wo die Pumpe selber drin sitzt. Wie gross müssen diese Kammern denn sein, da hab ich nichts gefunden? Ich denke das muss doch im Einklang mit der Pumpenleistung sein, denn wenn diese ordentlich saugt, dann muss auch immer genügend überlaufen können aus den Kammern, damit die Menge stimmt ???

3. Gibt es Kammern zu kaufen ?
Habe hier was gesehen aber 500 € ist mir zu teuer. Alternativ außerhalb des Teiches sich selber eine große Kammer betonieren und dort dann die drei gekauften Kammern (welche?) installieren ? Vorteil wäre, daß man immer gut dran kommt --> allerdings muss diese Kammer durch zB Regenwasser ja entleert werden --> wie ?

4. Kann man bei diesem System danach noch einen Bachlauf installieren? Ich brauche ja noch Druck um das Wasser "hochzupumpen" ? Daher ist das Höhenniveau doch sehr entscheidend oder nicht ? Also Niveau Teich zu aufgestellten Pumpenkammersystem --> wie kann man das vernünftig ausloten ? Ein Nivelliergerät hab ich jedenfalls nciht oder reicht so "pi mal Auge" )

So mal wieder zig Fragen.

Wenn ich so langsam die Antworten zusammen habe dann werde ich meine Skizze vervollständigen 

Gruß An Alle schon mal


----------



## Michael H (10. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Projekt Teich 2014*

Hallo
Als Pumpenkammer kannste ja 300 Liter Regentonnen nehmen , sind sehr verbreitet bei den Teich'lern .
http://www.hornbach.de/shop/Regentonne-eckig-mit-Deckel-300-Liter/7171591/artikel.html?WT.svl=artikel_img
Vom Preis her um einiges günstiger wie in Deinem link zu dem 3 Kammer Filter .
Die buddel'ste neben deinem Teich ein und Führst dort deinen BA bzw. skimmer hin , 2 Zugschieber dran und gut ist .
Als Biokammer kannste die Tonnen natürlich auch benutzen , hier im Forum sollte doch einige Threads zum Thema filter geben , einfach mal die Suche ausprobieren .


----------



## Tuppertasse (10. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Projekt Teich 2014*

Jo hab ich auch schon dran gedacht! Nur die Frage wie die Rohre jeweils dann an die Tonne gebracht werden? Mit z.B. Xclear Tankdurchführung ?
verbindungsstückte zwischen den Pumpenkammern in DN50 oder DN100 ?
Lieber Schieber nehmen wegen Dreck anstatt Kugelhähne oder ?

Mit den drei Kammern wird das ein ziemlich breiter Schacht werden :-( war irgendwie nicht geplant.


----------



## Zacky (10. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Projekt Teich 2014*





Tuppertasse schrieb:


> 1. So wie ich das sehe und gelesen habe ist am wirklich am besten die Rohre (100er) von BA und Skimmer durch die Folie zu führen und in einem separaten "kanal", der ausserhalb des Teiches verläuft, in das Pumpenkammersystem zu führen. Richtig ?



Ja, das ist so richtig. Die Anschlüsse Skimmer und Bodenablauf sind schon genau auf die 110er Rohre ausgelegt. Dazu kannst Du entweder die orangenen KG- oder die grünen KG 2000-Rohre verwenden. Eingeklebt werden die Rohre lediglich in die Folienflansche bzw. in den Anschluss vom BA. Der Rest ist nur gesteckt und dichtet sich eigentlich von selbst ab.



Tuppertasse schrieb:


> 2. Insgesamt brauche ich drei Pumpenkammer: Vorfilterkammer, Biofilterkammer sowie die eigentliche Pumpenkammer, wo die Pumpe selber drin sitzt. Wie gross müssen diese Kammern denn sein, da hab ich nichts gefunden? Ich denke das muss doch im Einklang mit der Pumpenleistung sein, denn wenn diese ordentlich saugt, dann muss auch immer genügend überlaufen können aus den Kammern, damit die Menge stimmt ???



Nennen wir das mal nicht 3 Pumpenkammern, sondern 3 Filterkammern.  ...klingt besser und verwirrt nicht so...

Du solltest mindestens 2 Filterkammern haben, wenn Du als Vorfilter einen Siebfilter a la' Ultrasieve III benutzt. Je nach Besatzdichte kommen 2 Biokammern mit entsprechenden Filtermedien in Frage und am Ende eine "Pumpenkammer". Aber das hängt jetzt davon ab, welches Filter-System Du letztendlich nutzt...denn der Schwerkraftsiebfilter (US III o.ä.) kommt an den Anfang der Filterstrecke und wird von einer leistungsfähigen Pumpe leer gesaugt. Diese Pumpe speist dann die folgenden Biofilterkammern. Das hat zur Folge, dass Du die Biofiltertonnen etwas über Wasserniveau aufstellen musst, damit das Wasser wieder selbstständig hinaus läuft.

Die andere Variante mit Schwerkraftfilter ist dann die, dass Du vorne einen Siebfilter in Form einer Siebpatrone (mit Pumpe & Spülarmen) hast und am Ende der kompletten Filterstrecke erst die Pumpen stehen. Hier ist es wichtig, dass die Kammern alle auf einer Höhe sind (nur etwas über Wasserniveau) und alle miteinander großzügig verrohrt sind.

Also im Fazit: 
Teich --> Vorfilter (US III) --> Pumpe --> Biokammer 1 --> Biokammer 2 --> Teich
oder
Teich --> Vorfilter (Sipa) --> Biokammer 1 --> Biokammer 2 --> Pumpenkammer --> Teich

Egal welcher Aufbau letztendlich umgesetzt werden soll, ist es in jedem Fall ratsam die Tonnen/Kammern untereinander mit 2-3 110er Rohren zu verbinden. Ich habe jetzt bewusst nicht die Vorfilterung mit einem Trommelfilter bedacht bzw. angemerkt, da es ja auch kostenintensiver ist. Ist aber vom Prinzip her in beiden Aufbauten einzugliedern.

Die Größe der Kammer sollte proportional zum Teichvolumen/Filtervolumen gesehen werden und ich denke die 300 l Tonnen sind schon das Mindestmaß, wenn selbst gebaut werden kann, würde ich eher 500 l Volumen-Kammern bauen. Es kommen ja noch die Medienauflagen und Ab- / Zuläufe dazu, so dass ein wenig Platz angebracht wäre.



Tuppertasse schrieb:


> 3. Gibt es Kammern zu kaufen ?
> Habe hier was gesehen aber 500 € ist mir zu teuer. Alternativ außerhalb des Teiches sich selber eine große Kammer betonieren und dort dann die drei gekauften Kammern (welche?) installieren ? Vorteil wäre, daß man immer gut dran kommt --> allerdings muss diese Kammer durch zB Regenwasser ja entleert werden --> wie ?



Das es Filterbehälter zu kaufen gibt, hast Du ja selbst gesehen. Die Alternative ist eben die, dass Du einen kleinen Filterraum mit entsprechender Tiefe und Größe selbst mauerst und dort alles unterbrungst. Wenn das Ganze dann in der Nähe vom Teich ist, kann man diese auch mit einer Holzterrasse abdecken und direkt am Teich sitzen. Fide ich persönlich die eleganteste Möglichkeit, zumal Du selbst über Größe und Tiefe entscheiden kannst und alles passend auf deine Bedürfnisse mauern kannst. In den Boden der Kammer baust Du einfach einen Regenablauf / Hofentwässerung oder ein einfaches Rohr ein, wo dann das Regenwasser ablaufen könnte. Manch einer hat auch eine direkte Entwässerung in eine Regentonne oder in einen einfachen Versickerungsschacht umgesetzt.



Tuppertasse schrieb:


> 4. Kann man bei diesem System danach noch einen Bachlauf installieren? Ich brauche ja noch Druck um das Wasser "hochzupumpen" ? Daher ist das Höhenniveau doch sehr entscheidend oder nicht ? Also Niveau Teich zu aufgestellten Pumpenkammersystem --> wie kann man das vernünftig ausloten ? Ein Nivelliergerät hab ich jedenfalls nciht oder reicht so "pi mal Auge" )



Von welcher Förderhöhe reden wir? Wieviel Volumen brauchst Du beim Bachlauf?
Es ist durchaus möglich einen Bachlauf zu betreiben. In dem Fall des Schwerkraftsystem mit Siebfilter US III o.ä. - schadet eine kleine Bachlaufpumpe am Ende nicht, wobei ich dann eine zusätzliche Kammer einrichten würde, die quasi leer bleibt, wo dann nur die Bachlaufpumpe drin steht und die Ausläufe in den Teich eingebaut sind.

In den anderen Beispiel, Siebfilter als Siebpatrone, hast Du ja sowieso die Pumpenkammer am Ende und stellst dort dann die Bachlaufpumpe und die Teichpumpe rein.

Das Ausloten der Teichhöhe zur Filterhöhe sollte schon recht genau passieren. Beide Module (also Teich und Filter) sollten noch soviel Spielraum nach oben hin haben, dass starke Regenfälle nicht zum Überlaufen der selbigen führen. Ausloten mit einer langen Wasserwaage und Richtscheit oder einer Schlauchwasserwaage solltest Du schon machen.


----------



## Tuppertasse (10. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Projekt Teich 2014*



Zacky schrieb:


> :
> Von welcher Förderhöhe reden wir? Wieviel Volumen brauchst Du beim Bachlauf?
> Es ist durchaus möglich einen Bachlauf zu betreiben. In dem Fall des Schwerkraftsystem mit Siebfilter US III o.ä. - schadet eine kleine Bachlaufpumpe am Ende nicht, wobei ich dann eine zusätzliche Kammer einrichten würde, die quasi leer bleibt, wo dann nur die Bachlaufpumpe drin steht und die Ausläufe in den Teich eingebaut sind.



Also es wird ein Schwerkraftfilter am Anfang mit 1 oder 2 Biofilter und dann am Ende die Pumpe. Die kann doch dann als Teich sowie Bachlaufpumpe funktionieren oder? Der Bachlauf endet dann im Teich oder muss man separat noch eine direkte Teicheinführung haben?

Als Pumpe kristallisieren sich die beiden aus:
OASE AquaMax Eco Premium 12000
OASE AquaMax Gravity Eco 20000


----------



## Zacky (10. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Projekt Teich 2014*

In dem Fall hier, würde ich Dir zur Oase Gravity raten. Du kannst dann je nach Höhe zum Bachlauf diesen über einen Bypass bedienen. Also soll heißen, dass Du eine Leitung zum Teich hast und von dort über ein 45° Abzweig den Bachlauf belieferst. Je nach Förderhöhe zum Beginn des Bachlaufes. Oder aber, Du nimmst die 15000er Gravity und eine kleine 4-6000er Bachlaufpumpe, die dann auch nur zeitweise - also tagsüber - läuft.

Auch ist es meist besser, einen separaten Teichzulauf zu machen, der unterhalb der Wasserlinie liegt. Denn, so ist es Dir möglich den Bachlauf im Spät-Herbst oder im Frühjahr noch ausgeschaltet zu lassen und trotzdem schon den Filter am Laufen haben. Ein Bachlauf kühlt das Teichwasser im Herbst/Winter recht schnell aus und im Sommer heizt er wiederum den Teich auf.


----------



## Tuppertasse (12. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Projekt Teich 2014*

Ja hallo nochmal,

melde mich jetzt erst da ich all die Infos erstmal sacken lassen musste!
Ebenso nochmal Daumen hoch für den Chatabend !!!! Kann ich jedem nur empfehlen!

So, so langsam freunde ich mich ja mit der Möglichkeit an, die Filter dort zu integrieren, wo die Holzterasse hin soll. Ich werde allerdings keine IBS mit 1000l nehmen sondern auf 500l Behältnisse gehen. Davon werd ich mind. 3 wenn nicht 4 brauchen müssen - also Vorfilter, und 1-2 Biofilter sowie möglichen Behälter für 1 oder 2 Pumpen (Teich- sowie Bachlaufpumpe). Allerdings könnte, sofern diese dafür geeignet sind, "trocken" aufstellen - allerdings der Platz dafür bleibt.

Nun die Frage:
da dieses Bassin, welches ich mit Beton giessen möchte, wird dann ja relativ nah an dem Teich sein; daher die Frage wie dich sollte die Wand zum teich sein um dem Druck stand zu halten? Ebenso wie tief und wie dick das Fundament ?
Dann müsste ich mir eine Unterkonstruktion "basteln" wodrauf die Terasse kommt, die auf bedarf dann hochgefahren werden kann um an die Filter zu kommen. Wie stark müssen denn diese Gaszylinder sein ? Hat jemand das schon mal gebaut ?

Gruß


----------



## Patrick K (12. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Projekt Teich 2014*

Hallo Plastikgeschirr


kuckst du hier https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/48

Ah noch was ,ich gebe dir 5 Jahre dann wirst du die Goldies verfluchen 

Hier mal den ganzen Beitrag :smoki

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/showthread.php?p=304243#post304243

Gruss OBS


----------



## Tuppertasse (15. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Projekt Teich 2014*

So, wie weiter oben versprochen, anbei meine aktuelle Planung als Datei im Anhang )


----------



## Patrick K (15. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Projekt Teich 2014*

Hallo x

wie breit soll dein  "Wasserfall" werden ? 

Gruss OBS


----------



## Tuppertasse (16. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Projekt Teich 2014*

Der wird max. 500 mit einer __ Senke


----------



## Tuppertasse (16. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Projekt Teich 2014*

So, so langsam wird das Konzept immer detaillierter. Habe nun eine Liste aller benötigter Komponenten (naja noch nicht alle); wenn die Liste annähernd fertig ist kommt sie hier rein, aber trotz Eigenbau der Filter ist doch schon ein stolzer Betrag zusammen (okay ich hab auch eine 120m² EPDM Folie reingestellt).
Optimieren kann man später noch an den Einkaufsbedingungen  aber am System sollte man wirklich nicht sparen. Und mir ist das Thema STROMSPAREND sehr wichtig.

Allerdings bräuchte ich mal Angaben, was ich denn als Material für den Vorfilter, und Biofilter 1 & 2 einsetzen sollte. Benutzt wird eine ganz normale 300l oder 500l Regentonne. Verbunden werden diese mind. mit zwei 100er Überlaufen jeweils.

Sieht man ja auf meiner Skizze, die man hoffentlich lesen kann.


----------



## Patrick K (16. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Projekt Teich 2014*

Hallo 

Ich würde Eckige Tonnen benutzen , dann passen die Flansche besser , versuch mal an 600L IBC dran zu kommen . 

Gruss OBS


----------



## Michael H (16. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Projekt Teich 2014*

Hallo

Ich hätte gerde ein paar IBC's hier rumstehen , wenn da bedaft wäre einfach mal durch Klingel'n....


----------



## Tuppertasse (2. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Projekt Teich 2014*

So, ich wünsche mal eine frohes neues Jahr und bin froh, dass das Forum wieder komplett funktioniert.
Vielen Dank für die Gute Arbeit an das Forum-Team !

Naja, und so langsam sollte man dann auch mal an die Vorbereitungen gehen ) ich bin grad dabei mir mein __ Filtersystem zusammenzubauen, damit ich weiss welche Kammern ich noch graben muss und wie tief / groß es werden muss - schliesslich soll es dann ummauert werden (mit Ytong Steinen) sowie obendrauf eine Terasse (Luken für die einzelnen Filter sind klar).
Das System hatte ich früher schon reingestellt und kann man sich anschauen.

*Schwerkraftfilter Nr. 1:*
Also es sollte dann über den BA zum ersten Filter gehen (schwanke noch zwischen DN100 oder DN150). Dann sollten Regentonnen a 300l (eckig) genommen werden. Da ergibt sich schon die erste Frage:

Reichen die aus, sind nicht 500, 800 oder gar 1000l (meistens dann als IBC's aber teurer als die Regentonne) besser zumal die Dinger leicht komisch sind nach unten hin und mit Ein und Auslauf auch nicht die vollen 300l genutzt werden können. Sind dann eher irgendwas zwischen 220- 250l. Reinkommen sollen die __ Hel-x ala HXF13KLL+ (mit über 800 m²/m³ geschützte Oberfläche).

*Schwerkraftfilter Nr. 2 & 3:*
Sollten da noch andere Hel-x rein oder lieber Matten ?
Aktivkohlefilter wird auch mal hier und da genannt.
es soll vernünftig sein und je nach Größe der Tonnen können drie oder 4 Kammern kreiert werden. Dann kommen die beiden Pumpen (teichpumpe und separate Bachlaufpumpe)

Ich hab vorher schon einiges durchgelesen, aber es geht immer hin und her und viele haben die Filter auch auf der Druckseite und nicht wie Ich auf der Saugseite der Pumpe.

Ich würde da schon gerne mal Eure "Empfehlung" hören und außerdem habe ich mir die Frage gestellt ob ich es denn auf der terasse "plätschern höre wenn ich dort sitze und unter mir das Wasser quasi überläuft ??? Durchlfluss ist von unten nach oben aber oben plätschert es ja über Rohr in die nächste Kammer oder? Hört man da was ? Dämmung angebracht ?


----------



## Gartenteichbio (7. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Projekt Teich 2014*

Hallo,

<<<...Ich würde da schon gerne mal Eure "Empfehlung" hören  ... ob ich es denn auf der terasse "plätschern höre ... Hört man da was ? Dämmung angebracht ? 

>>> ja, man hört es und es ist störend. Am Anfang hatte ich nur Styroporplatten unter dem Deckel angebracht (nicht direkt unter den Brettern, erst paar Latten damit die Bretter nicht im Wasser stehen), mit der Zeit aber habe ich auf die Styroporplatten den Noppenschaum drauf geklebt (Kleber zum Sprayen kann man in jedem Baumarkt kaufen). 

Hier ein Bild.

Gutes Gelingen
Gruß
Waldi


----------



## Patrick K (7. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Projekt Teich 2014*

Hallo 

Da scheinbar fast keiner weis wo es da plätschern soll, würde ich mal Vorschlagen das du am besten eine Skizze machst 

In Schwerkraft dürfte eigentlich nichts plätschern , wenn die Behälterverbindungen gross genug  sind ,zB.  bei einer 110er Verbindung bis ca. 15 TL

Gruss Obs


----------



## Tuppertasse (12. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Projekt Teich 2014*

Hallo auch,

ich habe jetzt mal eine Skizze (siehe Anhang) gemacht wie in etwa meiner Meinung nach es aufgebbaut sein müsste:

Also Filter, Bodenablauf, Überlauf zu den anderen Filtern gegenüber Wasseroberfläche. 

Damit müsste man erreichen können, dasss der Überlauf immer voll gefüllt ist und somit das "typische Plätschern" von nicht gefüllten Leitungen zu hören ist.

Da komme ich aber zur nächsten Frage(n):

1. Da die Regentonne doch einiges an Volumen verliert, reicht denn da so ca. 200l (wenn ich zB die rechteckige mit 300l nehme) ? Oder ist es doch besser einen IBC mit mind. 500l oder 1000l (1m x 1m x 1m) zu nehmen

2. außerdem, wie kann ich denn ungefähr die Höhenverhaältnisse bestimmen, damit meine Tonne / IBC auch die passende Höhe gegenüber der Wasseroberfläche im Teich hat ? Ein Nivelliergerät habe ich jedenfalls nciht :-(

Schonmal Danke an Alle!


----------



## Zacky (12. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Projekt Teich 2014*

Guten Morgen.

Wenn die Rohre unter Wasser liegen hört man kein Plätschern mehr. 

Zum Ausnivelieren der Wasseroberflächen kannst Du eine Schlauchwaage nutzen - geht mit einem Gartenschlauch
- gebe mal in die Google-Suche ein und Du wirst auch ein paar Bilder und Anleitungen bekommen -

Du hast jetzt in deiner aktuellen Skizze in der 1.Kammer gleich Helix - da sollte zuerst der Vorfilter stehen und dann sollte Helix kommen - die Pumpen würde ich nicht trocken aufstellen, sondern in der letzten Kammer versenken (so ist auch das Pumpengeräusch nicht wahrzunehmen und die Pumpen werden durch das Waser gekühlt). Zur Tonnengröße ~ wenn der Platz da ist, nimm lieber 300 l.

Was für einen Bodenablauf nutzt Du, dass Du mit DN 150er Rohr zum Filter läufst? Geht nicht 2 x 110 (1 BA und 1 Skimmer)? Ach ja, die Tonnen würde ich auch mind. mit 2 x 110er  - je Tonne Ein-/Auslauf - verbinden.


----------



## Tuppertasse (12. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Projekt Teich 2014*



Zacky schrieb:


> Wenn die Rohre unter Wasser liegen hört man kein Plätschern mehr.



Das ist mein Ziel ... mal googeln wie Du es beschrieben hast mit so einer Schlauchwaage!



Zacky schrieb:


> Du hast jetzt in deiner aktuellen Skizze in der 1.Kammer gleich Helix - da sollte zuerst der Vorfilter stehen und dann sollte Helix kommen - die Pumpen würde ich nicht trocken aufstellen, sondern in der letzten Kammer versenken (so ist auch das Pumpengeräusch nicht wahrzunehmen und die Pumpen werden durch das Waser gekühlt).



OK, guter Tip; hatte geplant die trocken aufzustellen, da ich die besser festmachen kann dann! Wie mache ich die in der Tonne fest ? Und dann habe ich "nur ncoh" zwei Filter. Schlimm ?



Zacky schrieb:


> Zur Tonnengröße ~ wenn der Platz da ist, nimm lieber 300 l.



Hast du dich nciht verschrieben und meinst 1000l ???



Zacky schrieb:


> Was für einen Bodenablauf nutzt Du, dass Du mit DN 150er Rohr zum Filter läufst?



Ich hatte diesen Bodenablauf ausgesucht allerdings dann in DN150 bzw. bei KG-Rohr heisst dass dann ja irgendwie DN160



Zacky schrieb:


> Geht nicht 2 x 110 (1 BA und 1 Skimmer)?


Ginge auch, aber in einem Baumarkt habe ich DN160 KG-Rohr gefunden die guenstiger sind als die DN110er. Und da mehr ja immer besser ist dachte ich ich geh auf DN160.
Allerdings bin ich dann nur noch bei einer Geschwindigkeit wenn beide Pumpen laufen von ca. 0,32 m/s. Bei einer Leitung von DN110 wäre ich dann bei ca. 0,7 m/s. Das ist im Hinblick auf Sedimentation / Verstopfen und dass nicht immer die Bachlaufpumpe läuft ( zusammen wären es ca. 15 + 5 m³/h) die bessere Wahl wenn ich alles in DN110 er Rohr mache. 



Zacky schrieb:


> Ach ja, die Tonnen würde ich auch mind. mit 2 x 110er  - je Tonne Ein-/Auslauf - verbinden.


Ja stimmt, hatte ich vergessen zu schreiben, dass ich mit 2 oder 3 einläufen und Ausläufen arbeiten werde. Ist nur doof immer nen neuen Header zu legen auf einer Leitung zu gehen und unten wieder zu verzweigen. Benötige ich auh etliche Flansche


----------



## Zacky (12. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Projekt Teich 2014*



Tuppertasse schrieb:


> Wie mache ich die in der Tonne fest ? Und dann habe ich "nur noch" zwei Filter. Schlimm ?



...gar nicht, die stellst Du einfach auf den Boden...
Die Oase Gravity hat einen Ansaugkorb vorne dran und als Auslauf ein Adapter auf DN 110, so dass Du also die Rücklietung von Pumpe zum Teich in DN 110 ausführen und direkt ran gehen kannst. Die kleinere Pumpe ist sicher auch nicht das Problem, selbst wenn sie keinen Ansaugkorb hat, kann diese einfach in der Tonne stehen und auch direkt mit dem Ausgang verrohrt werden - hier dann evtl. den Bachlauf anschließen.




Tuppertasse schrieb:


> Ich hatte diesen Bodenablauf ausgesucht allerdings dann in DN150 bzw. bei KG-Rohr heisst dass dann ja irgendwie DN160



 Ich kenne von diesen Bodenabläufen aber keinen, der mit einem DN 160-Anschluß ausgestattet ist!? Wenn Du unbedingt in DN 160 verrohren willst, geht meiner Meinung nach, nur ein 160er Folienflansch der mit einem Deckel versehen werden müsste.


Nachtrag: Das mit dem Behälter habe ich wohl falsch verstanden. weil 200 l und 300 l Tonne - du nimmst also 300 l und hast nach Verrohrung nur noch 200 l übrig, meinst Du!? Sicher ist ein 600 l IBC auch besser, da mehr Platz zur Verfügung steht, aber passen davon dann mind. 2 Stück zzgl. einer 300 l grünen Tonne (Pumpentonne) in den Keller!?


----------



## Tuppertasse (12. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Projekt Teich 2014*



Zacky schrieb:


> ...gar nicht, die stellst Du einfach auf den Boden...
> Die Oase Gravity hat einen Ansaugkorb vorne dran und als Auslauf ein Adapter auf DN 110, so dass Du also die Rücklietung von Pumpe zum Teich in DN 110 ausführen und direkt ran gehen kannst. Die kleinere Pumpe ist sicher auch nicht das Problem, selbst wenn sie keinen Ansaugkorb hat, kann diese einfach in der Tonne stehen und auch direkt mit dem Ausgang verrohrt werden - hier dann evtl. den Bachlauf anschließen.


Na das ist ja mal einfach 



Zacky schrieb:


> Ich kenne von diesen Bodenabläufen aber keinen, der mit einem DN 160-Anschluß ausgestattet ist!? Wenn Du unbedingt in DN 160 verrohren willst, geht meiner Meinung nach, nur ein 160er Folienflansch der mit einem Deckel versehen werden müsste.


Das ist natürlich korrekt. musste alles in DN160 machen. Aber nachdem ich mir mal grad die Saug-Geschwindigkeiten angeschaut habe, werde ich DN110er machen komplett, also BA inkl. Flansch und Rohr und separat auch DN110 vom Skimmer und beide separat in die erste Tonne leiten.



Zacky schrieb:


> Nachtrag: Das mit dem Behälter habe ich wohl falsch verstanden. weil 200 l und 300 l Tonne - du nimmst also 300 l und hast nach Verrohrung nur noch 200 l übrig, meinst Du!? Sicher ist ein 600 l IBC auch besser, da mehr Platz zur Verfügung steht, aber passen davon dann mind. 2 Stück zzgl. einer 300 l grünen Tonne (Pumpentonne) in den Keller!?


Mhhhh, ja liegt wohl ein Missverständnis vor. Wie du der Skizze entnehmen kannst, ist ja nciht das komplette Volumen nutzbar der Tonne und gegenüber der Wasseroberfläche geht dir nochmal Volumen weg. Bei einer 300l regentonne sinds dann bestimmt "nur noch" irgendwas zwischen 200-250l wie ich meine.
Da wäre ne 600l IBC (oder 1000l?) besser.
Ganz am Anfang hatte ich mal eine Überscihtsskizze gemacht, da siehst du, daß ich vier Kammern geplant habe mit insg einer Fläche von 3m x 3m - wird zwar ein mächtiges Loch aber ist halt so. Das wollte ich dann Mauern drumherum und ob ich Kammern mache weiss ich noch nciht so genau, da ich natürlich die Rohre alle durch die Wand wieder ziehen muss. Besser und auch wegen der Bewegungsfreiheit ist wohl ohne Mauern, aber ob es dann auch "stabil ist" keine Ahnung. Was meinst du ???


----------



## Zacky (16. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Projekt Teich 2014*

Hi Tupper.

wie versprochen...hier mal eine Skizze für den Filterkeller


----------



## Zacky (16. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Projekt Teich 2014*

Was mir gerade noch zu meiner Skizze einfällt: Du musst ja nicht auf beiden Seiten solch einen Durchgang bauen, sondern es reicht ja aus, wenn Du ihn dort machst, wo die Rohre nachher durchgeführt werden müssen.


----------



## Tuppertasse (17. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Projekt Teich 2014*

Hi Zacky,

ja genau so ähnlich hatte ich mir das auch vorgestellt, aber evtl. werde ich mir auch ein Bohrgerät leihen um für meine Leitungen die entsprechenden Löcher am Ende zu bohren durch die Wände, wenn ich auch die Container zur Wasser Oberfläche ausnivelliert habe, denn dann weiss ich ja auch ungefähr der Höhe.

Zu den Filtern:

Erster Filter --> Filtermatten ? Welche ?
Zweiter Filter nehme ich auf jeden Fall die __ Hel-X
Dritter Filter ???? Unbedingt notwendig ?
Am Ende dann die Pumpen als Tauchpumpen

Sind die Aquaforte ECOMAX DM-Serie 5000 und die OASE AquaMax Gravity Eco 15000 eigentlich als Drehzahl geregelte Pumpen (zB durch einen Poti) geeignet und auch als Tauchpumpen ???


----------



## Zacky (17. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Projekt Teich 2014*



Tuppertasse schrieb:


> Zu den Filtern:
> 
> Erster Filter --> Filtermatten ? Welche ?
> Zweiter Filter nehme ich auf jeden Fall die __ Hel-X
> ...




Ich bin nicht der Fan von Filtermatten als VORFILTER, sondern in die 1.Kammer sollte ein richtiger Siebfilter rein. In die 2.Kammer hätte ich nochmal Filtermatten rein gelegt um hier eine Bio-Medienfläche zu erhalten - aber auch hier kann schon das Helix rein. Dann wäre die 3.Tonne für die Pumpen (wenn sie auch für Nass-Aufstellung geeignet sind) gedacht und eine 4.Tonne bedarf es dann nicht. 

Dann hättest Du auch mehr Platz um am Anfang die ganzen Zugschieber zu stellen und kannst Dich noch in dem Filterkeller bewegen.


----------



## fiseloer (17. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Projekt Teich 2014*



Tuppertasse schrieb:


> Hi Zacky,
> Sind die Aquaforte ECOMAX DM-Serie 5000 und die OASE AquaMax Gravity Eco 15000 eigentlich als Drehzahl geregelte Pumpen (zB durch einen Poti) geeignet und auch als Tauchpumpen ???



Die DM Serie ist nicht regelbar, bei den OASE denke ich das es geht.
 Gruß Klaus


----------



## Tuppertasse (18. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Projekt Teich 2014*

Danke fiseloe!
Ich werde mir mal die Datenblätter der Pumpen besorgen. Mir reicht wenn die Hauptpumpe regelbar ist !

So, nu habe ich fast die ganze Nacht über dsa Konzept gebrütet, was die Filterung angeht! So langsam steht das Konzept (stand zwar schon vorher aber naja).

1. Filter = USIII (oder low budget Version - weiss ich noch nciht)
2. 15 m³/h Pumpe OASE AquaMax Gravity Eco 15000 (befindet sich aber in dem letzten und einzigen IBC)
3. Diese Pumpe unter 2, pumpt in ein __ Hel-X; da es gepumpt ist, ist es praktisch bewegt
4. Überlauf zum letzten IBC, wo ja schon die Pumpe unter 2. steht
5. Nochmal eine OASE AquaMax Gravity Eco 15000 und bachlaufpumpe

Ich dachte, hat den Vorteil, daß ich eine ersatzpumpe haette falls eine ausfällt. Also fahre ich ohne den Hel-X aber kann immer noch über das USIII fahren für eine Zeit x.
Die Verrohrung müsste natürlich antsprechend sein.

Irgendwie doof, daß man drei Pumpen hat, aber da der Verbraucht ja auch "nur" 85 Watt aber immerhin 15m³/h, die ausreichen bei meinem ca. 20-25m³ Teich.

Ich kann leider nicht den Hel-X oberhalb des teiches aufstellen. Selbst wenn könnte ich den Bachlauf nicht separat aufbauen.

Wenn jemand einen anderen Vorschlag hat, ich bin für jede Idee bereit (Zeichnung siehe Anhang: alte Version Seite 1 und neue version Seite 2).


----------



## lollo (18. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Projekt Teich 2014*



Tuppertasse schrieb:


> Mir reicht wenn die Hauptpumpe regelbar ist !


Hallo,

wenn es die von dir genannten Pumpen werden sollen, diese sind nicht elektronisch regelbar.


----------



## Tuppertasse (18. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Projekt Teich 2014*

Danke für den Hinweis.
Die scheint wohl nicht mehr regelbar zu sein, aber da sie deutlich unter 100 Watt braucht ist es ja vielleicht auch nicht nötig.
Alternatibe Pumpen die dann regelbar sind, haben aber bei der Max-Leistung deutlich über 100 Watt Verbrauch.....irgendwo is doch immer ein Haken :-(

Was haltet ihr eigentlich von dem __ Filtersystem von Oase ???
OASE Biotec 18 Screenmatic zB; das ist ja zumindest ein einfaches System. Dort kann eine UVC Lampe vorgeschaltet werden usw.

Allerdings hab ich nicht wirklich gutes darüber gelesen zumindest nicht wenn man ein Koi-Teich hat. Wäre das ne Alternative? Habe noch nicht herausbekommen ob ich denn als Schwerkraftfilter benutzen kann oder ob es eine gepumpte Version sein muss. Wenn dem so wäre fällt er eh raus.


----------



## fiseloer (18. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Projekt Teich 2014*



Tuppertasse schrieb:


> Danke für den Hinweis.
> Was haltet ihr eigentlich von dem __ Filtersystem von Oase ???
> OASE Biotec 18 Screenmatic zB; das ist ja zumindest ein einfaches System. Dort kann eine UVC Lampe vorgeschaltet werden usw.
> .



Kurze Antwort: nichts 

Jetzt warst Du mal auf einem einiger maßen brauchbaren Weg und nun kommst Du mit einem Kinderfilter von OASE um die Ecke.
Erstens ist der viel zu klein für Deine Teichgröße und zweitens darfst Du den dann jeden Tag 2 mal saubermachen.

Ich habe gerade mit meinem Umbau begonnen, von 8000L auf ca. 30.000L  (Filterkammer ist fertig). Wenn Du magst, komm mal vorbei und wir reden über Dein Vorhaben.

Gruß Klaus


----------



## Tuppertasse (19. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Projekt Teich 2014*

Keine Angst, habe es schon verworfen )

Oh man das wird echt ein teures Projekt ( Zumal ich nun die kleinen Sachen angehe mich einzulesen.
Aber das Konzept denke ich steht jetzt:

[0. kleine Vorkammer --> weiss noch nciht ob ich das mache und unterbekommen)
1. US III (wenn einer das gebraucht abgeben möchte immer her damit)
2. Pumpe OASE AquaMax Gravity Eco 15000 --> Ansaugkorb muss ich abnehmen wenn ich die im gleichen IBC aufstellen will wie die anderen beiden und direkt an der Saugleitung anschliessen
3. 100l __ Hel-X in Regentonne 300l --> Leitung wird zum Boden geführt und damit ist das bewegt für mich
4. 100l Hel-X in Regentonne 300l --> Leitung als Überlauf von Tonne 3. damit beruhigt
5. IBC wo alle drei Pumpen drin stehen.

Frage:
Kann man die Bachlaufpumpe auch einen Abzweig machen für eine evtl. Fontäne ? Oder brauch man das nicht? Lieber irgendwelche Sprudler nehmen?

Außerdem schau ich grad nach möglicher Online Analytik: Da fiel mir dieses Multitalent hier in die Hände.
Immerhin loggt der auf einer SD Karte direkt mit.....muss ich nur noch sehen wie ich das Dingen in meine Hausautomation über der RS232 Schnittstelle einbinden könnten. Toll daran ist , daß ich es in einer der Deckel in meinem Filterkeller unterbringen könnte !!!

Tjo ihr seht ich bin jetzt beim Sauerstoffeintrag und Analytik als so die letzten beiden Themen, damit ich weiss was ich an Strom und Leitungen wohin legen muss.


----------



## fiseloer (19. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Projekt Teich 2014*



Tuppertasse schrieb:


> 3. 100l __ Hel-X in Regentonne 300l --> Leitung wird zum Boden geführt und damit ist das bewegt für mich



Unter bewegt verstehe ich etwas anderes.
Das Zeug sollte sich richtig bewegen, dafür reicht der normale Flow des Wassers nicht aus.
Kauf Dir eine Luftpumpe und ein bis zwei Ausströmerplatten. Die legst Du in die Tonne unten auf die Medienauflage, bringst somit Sauerstoff ins Wasser und kannst Dir eine Fontäne oder Sprudler im Teich sparen.

Gruß Klaus


----------



## Zacky (19. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Projekt Teich 2014*



Tuppertasse schrieb:


> 1. US III (wenn einer das gebraucht abgeben möchte immer her damit)
> 2. Pumpe OASE AquaMax Gravity Eco 15000 --> Ansaugkorb muss ich abnehmen wenn ich die im gleichen IBC aufstellen will wie die anderen beiden und direkt an der Saugleitung anschliessen
> 3. 100l __ Hel-X in Regentonne 300l --> Leitung wird zum Boden geführt und damit ist das bewegt für mich
> 4. 100l Hel-X in Regentonne 300l --> Leitung als Überlauf von Tonne 3. damit beruhigt
> ...



zu Pkt. 1 - gute Entscheidung

zu Pkt. 2 - richtig, Pumpe kommt direkt hinten an den US III ran

zu Pkt. 3 - auch gut, aber wie schon gesagt wurde, Lüftersteine rein und dann ist's bewegt

zu Pkt. 4 - gut, aber besser Leitung von 1.Helixtonne nach unten führen und das Wasser nach oben hin aufsteigen lassen

zu Pkt. 5 -  verstehe ich nicht - 15000er Pumpe hängt hinter dem US III (ist trocken aufgestellt) und dann alle 3 Pumpen hinten im IBC!? - macht keinen Sinn

Die 15000er pumpt das Wasser durch die Helixkammern und am Ende kannst Du eine Pumpenkammer vorsehen, wo nur die bspw. 5000er drin liegt, die den Bachlauf bedient.

Und ja, an dieser Stelle kannst Du auch die Leitung aufteilen und eine Leitung für den Bachlauf und die andere als Fontäne nutzen. Ist aber die Frage, wie weit die Wege sind und die Rohrquerschnitte müssen angepasst sein. - heißt also probieren...

Sprudler im Teich sind bei einem Bachlauf nicht unbedingt notwendig, da durch den Bachlauf genügend Sauerstoff angereichert werden sollte. Das Helix ist dann auch belüftet und so sollte sich der Sauerstoffgehalt als ausreichend erweisen.

Und aus der Pumpenkammer ist dann mind. 1 Ablauf via Schwerkraft in den Teich.


----------



## Tuppertasse (19. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Projekt Teich 2014*



Zacky schrieb:


> Und aus der Pumpenkammer ist dann mind. 1 Ablauf via Schwerkraft in den Teich.



Tja und genau hier liegt das Problem!
Alles liegt im Teichkeller, also kann ich nicht in den Teich über Schwerkraft zurücklaufen. Ich muss also hier auch eine Pumpe nehmen.
der Aufbau schaue bitte ihn mein Schema aber AUF SEITE 2 !!! Habe Sie mal beigefügt.
Deswegen sind auch alle drei dadrin! Schau mal nach!

NACHTRAG:
Nun ist mir doch noch was aufgefallen bei dem Syszem! Die erste Pumpe wird ja nur zum Pumpen in den __ Hel-X benutzt! Was ist denn wenn die zweite Pumpe mehr oder weniger macht als die erste aus welchen Gründen auch immer? Eigentlich müsste ja sichergestellt werden, daß beide ähnliche Mengen pumpen. Das kann ich aber nicht.
Man, immer neue Probleme. Je mehr ich drüber nachdenke umso schlechter finde ich das .o( Dann muss ich wahrscheinlich doch auf einen Siebfilter oder Trommelfilter umsteigen. Aber kaufen is nicht weil die sind ja noch teurer ! Aber die könnte ich wenigstens komplett in Schwerkraft machen !!! oder ?


----------



## fiseloer (19. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Projekt Teich 2014*



Tuppertasse schrieb:


> Tja und genau hier liegt das Problem!
> Alles liegt im Teichkeller, also kann ich nicht in den Teich über Schwerkraft zurücklaufen. Ich muss also hier auch eine Pumpe nehmen.



Hier liegt der Denkfehler. Du musst den Rücklauf zum Teich einfach unterhalb der Wasserlinie machen, dann klappt es auch mit der Schwerkraft.

[/QUOTE]Man, immer neue Probleme. Je mehr ich drüber nachdenke umso schlechter finde ich das .o( Dann muss ich wahrscheinlich doch auf einen Siebfilter oder Trommelfilter umsteigen. Aber kaufen is nicht weil die sind ja noch teurer ! Aber die könnte ich wenigstens komplett in Schwerkraft machen !!! oder ?[/QUOTE]

Leider noch ein Denkfehler, komplett Schwerkraft geht überhaupt nicht, egal welchen Filter Du nimmst. Wenn es möglich wäre hättest Du das "Perpetuum mobile" erfunden. Du brauchst immer mindestens eine Pumpe oder einen Luftheber.

Zitat: IBC wo alle drei Pumpen drin stehen.
Den IBC kannst Du Dir schenken. Stell die Pumpe/Pumpen trocken auf. Ich würde aus Sicherheitsgründen niemals eine Pumpe ins Wasser stellen, wenn es auch anders geht.


----------



## Tuppertasse (19. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Projekt Teich 2014*



fiseloer schrieb:


> Hier liegt der Denkfehler. Du musst den Rücklauf zum Teich einfach unterhalb der Wasserlinie machen, dann klappt es auch mit der Schwerkraft.


Das versuche ich grad zu verstehen weil doch sonst die Regentonne überlaufen würde !



fiseloer schrieb:


> Leider noch ein Denkfehler, komplett Schwerkraft geht überhaupt nicht, egal welchen Filter Du nimmst. Wenn es möglich wäre hättest Du das "Perpetuum mobile" erfunden. Du brauchst immer mindestens eine Pumpe oder einen Luftheber.


Tja vielleicht hab ich mich etwas unglücklich ausgedrückt aber ist klar was du sagts.



fiseloer schrieb:


> Den IBC kannst Du Dir schenken. Stell die Pumpe/Pumpen trocken auf. Ich würde aus Sicherheitsgründen niemals eine Pumpe ins Wasser stellen, wenn es auch anders geht.


Klar kann ich mir den schenken, aber da über dem Filterkeller direkt eine Sitzterasse kommt böte es sich ja an die Laufgeräusche durch Abtauchung zu minimieren. Ansonsten müsste ich dämmen un das Laufgeräusche vorhanden sind kann man aus anderen Threads nachlesen. deswegen hatte ich die abgetaucht.


----------



## fiseloer (19. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Projekt Teich 2014*

Klar kann ich mir den schenken, aber da über dem Filterkeller direkt eine Sitzterasse kommt böte es sich ja an die Laufgeräusche durch Abtauchung zu minimieren. Ansonsten müsste ich dämmen un das Laufgeräusche vorhanden sind kann man aus anderen Threads nachlesen. deswegen hatte ich die abgetaucht

OK ist ein Argument. Dafür brauchst Du aber doch keinen riesen IBC.
Da reicht eine kleine Regentonne.

Hast Du fundierte Informationen über die Laufgeräusche. Kann man die nicht auch anders dämmen?


----------



## Tuppertasse (19. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Projekt Teich 2014*



fiseloer schrieb:


> Hast Du fundierte Informationen über die Laufgeräusche. Kann man die nicht auch anders dämmen?



Naja, fundiert eher nicht, vielleicht bin ich geschädigt weil ich immer mit Industriepumpen zu tun habe. Außerdem liest man doch hier und da, daß es zu Laufgeräuschen kommt.
Allerdings kann man den Deckel auch dämmen mit so spezillem Schaumstoff Zeug; muss nochmal schauen wie das Heisst, das könnte eine Alternative sein. Nachrüstung geht ja immer noch die Pumpe(n) in eine Tonne zu schmeissen.


----------



## Tuppertasse (23. Feb. 2014)

Hallo an Alle,

nun bin ich wieder da und die Planung geht in die End-Phase.
Allerdings deutlich anders als ich ursprünglich gedacht habe. Ich bin aus Kostengründen definitiv von einem Schwerkraftsystem zu einem Drucksystem umgestiegen und werde es nun damit versuchen.
Im groben sind es nun:

- EPDM Folie mit 1000er Vlies
- Screenmatic 18
- 16 m³/h Pumpe regelbar
- OF-Skimmer
- UVC Bitron 72W

Das sind mal die Eckdaten nun.

Momentan gehts in die Endphase für Vorbestellung der Minibaggers für den Aushub, Folienbestellung mit Vlies, Kleinkomponenten sowie Screenmaticsystem beobachten wo günstig Angebote sind.
Fläche ist so weit vorbereitet und Baumschnitt bereits durchgeführt.
Planung Elektrik, Messungen sowie Lampen, Schalter, Dosen nun in der End-Phase.


----------



## fiseloer (23. Feb. 2014)

Schade, dass Du wieder von Schwerkraft abgerückt bist. Da Du ja keine Koi willst, wird es wohl auch mit dem OASE klappen.
Ich drück Dir die Daumen.
Gruß Klaus


----------



## Tuppertasse (23. Feb. 2014)

fiseloer schrieb:


> Schade, dass Du wieder von Schwerkraft abgerückt bist. Da Du ja keine Koi willst, wird es wohl auch mit dem OASE klappen.
> Ich drück Dir die Daumen.
> Gruß Klaus


Jau danke fürs Daumendrücken, ich hoffe auch das es klappen wird.
Nur leider sprengte das Erdloch mit all den Arbeiten insb. Steine plus beton einfach meinen Rahmen.


----------



## Michael H (23. Feb. 2014)

Hallo

Wieviel Geld wolltest du den in die Hand nehmen , wenn man mal Fragen darf .....?

Bin ja auch gerade beim Umbau , und Versuch natürlich auch alles in grenzen zu halten . Muß ja nicht immer gleich das Teuerste sein , aber das Billigste natürlich auch nicht .


----------



## Patrick K (28. Feb. 2014)

Hallo



> Ich bin aus Kostengründen definitiv von einem Schwerkraftsystem zu einem Drucksystem umgestiegen



Ich glaube da ist der nächste Denkfehler, mit zwei selbstgebauten KG  Luftheber liegst du in etwa bei 25-30 € und die pumpen dir gut 40-60 TL
im vergeich dazu Teichpumpen die Stückweise 20 TL Pumpen kosten im Vergleich viel und der Strom verbrauch liegt mindestens beim doppelten, der LH

Rechne mal selbst , das offnet einem die Augen, alleine bei  100 Watt/H mehrverbrauch 2,4 KW am Tag = 876 KW im Jahr x 0,3€ = 262,80 € jedes Jahr 

eine 20 TL Eco Max liegt bei knapp 190€ und   200W verbrauch , die zwei LH mit je 20-30 TL pumpst du mit insgesamt  60 -80 Watt sind mindestens 120 Watt weniger bei doppelter Leistung

Baue deinen Filter auf Schwerkraft , lasse genug Platz für einen Trommler (irgendwann) , plane 110er Flansche ein zum Filter zwischen den Filtern und zum Teich hin , später wirst du sie irgendwann mal brauchen , Stopfe in die erste Kammer (Trommlerkammer) so viele Bürsten wie nur reingehen und nutze diese als Vorfilter ,  ja ich weis veraltert und so, wurde aber die letzten 4-5 Jahrzehnte auch nicht anderst gemacht, die die das sagen sind meist nur zu faul um die Bürsten zu putzen (ist aber auch ne Sch...s arbeit im wahrsten Sinne)

lasse die Goldies raus oder setze jedes Jahr für ein paar Wochen einen kleinen __ Hecht ein 

so liegt bei dir, ist nicht irgendwie  böse gemeint, auch wenn es sich vielleicht so anhört,
höre auf die Teichler, den die haben fast alle, mal die gleichen Fehler begangen  und ich wäre froh jemand hätte mir damals mal so eine klaren Ansage gemacht 

Gruss Obs


----------



## Tuppertasse (28. Feb. 2014)

Hi Hi,
ja vielen Dank für deinen Hinweis. glaube mir ich hab mir die Entscheidung nicht leicht gemacht, dabei geht es nicht um Verbrauch oder die Filter selber sondern eher um die Kosten des reinen Filterkellers!!!
Alleine Material kostet mich insgesamt ca. 3500-4000€ belegt durch Angebote von Baumärkten. Natürlich habe ich keine gebrauchten Sachen oder ähnliches sondern schon neue! Naja und dann muss es noch ausgehoben und gebaut werden!
Bei der Pumpeversion bin ich mit meinem System sogar im Verbrauch etwas günstiger (205Watt vs 235Watt)
Beim __ Filtersystem in der Pumpversion bin ich gegenüber selbstgebauten "Filtertonnen" natürlich guenstiger allerdings wenn ich einen USIII einsetze dann schon nicht mehr.

Naja alles in allem habe ich nun diese Version favorisiert.

Nochmals vielen Dank und ich habs nicht von dir böse verstanden


----------



## Patrick K (28. Feb. 2014)

Hallo 
3. 5 für einen Filterkeller is der aus Gold, für einen Filterkeller 1.5m auf 3m ca. 1,5 m tief würde ich nich mehr  als 400 € ausgeben , mehr auf keinen Fall
Gruss Obs


----------



## Tuppertasse (28. Feb. 2014)

Noe besteht nicht aus Gold sondern ist nur nach den entsprechenden Vorschriften fuer eine Mauer im Erdreich (Schalungssteine und Eisen mit beton fuellen zB) und das alleine kostet schonmal!
Groesse mind. Bei USIII und drei Regentonnen 3x3x1,8

Kannst es glauben oder auch nicht  wenn ich was baue dann mach ichs richtig wie beim Hausbau


----------



## Patrick K (28. Feb. 2014)

ja dann geht das natürlich nicht , sorry dann bau mal deinen Bunker, ah ne der iss ja zu teuer , nur mal noch ein kleiner Tip, geh zum Baustoffhändler und nicht in die  Bauhäuser, den dort kostet es weniger als die Hälfte , 1,8m tief  wieso  baust du so grosse (tiefe) Filterbehälter ?3x3 m für deine Goldies ???

Okay deine Sache , egal, bau dir deine Oase ich wünsche dir alles Gute und viel spass beim bauen

Gruss Obs


----------



## Tuppertasse (2. März 2014)

Puh,
da haste mich aber ganz schön zum Nachdenken gebracht 
gestern mal die ganze Zeit gestöbert und siehe da, ich könnte doch auch folgendes System bauen oder ???

Pumpe im Teich und pumpt zu einem Compact sieve 2 (Siebbogenfilter).
Dieser hat einen natürlichen Überlauf und läuft in ein __ Filtersystem ala Bio-Teichfilter CBF-350C
Das müsste ja mit natürlichem Überlauf klappen oder?
Von dem Teichfilter (bestehend aus 8 groben, 4 feinen und 3 Japan-Filtermatten) dann mit freiem Gefälle via kleinem Bachlauf in den Teich zurück plätschern!

Dann haette ich einen Siebbogenfilter - UVC - 3-Kammerfilter - Teich

Klappt das ?


----------



## Zacky (2. März 2014)

Warum baust Du nicht auch so... Du baust ganz normal einen Bodenablauf und einen Skimmer für Schwerkraftbetrieb in den Teich, führst deine Rohre (110mm) in eine Sammelkammer die neben dem Teich steht (das kann auch eine Regentonne 300 l sein) und stellst dort in diese Tonne eine Pumpe, die das Wasser von dort aus in den Compactsieve II hochfördert, zwischen Pumpe und Compactsieve baust Du eine Durchlauf-UVC ein. (bedenke, der CS II schafft max. 15000 l und UVC's eher deutlich weniger, was evtl. einen Bypass notwendig macht) Das Wasser läuft dann über die Schwerkraft alleine wieder aus dem CS II, kann deinen Filter durchströmen und schon ist alles fertig. Wenn Du das soweit gebaut hast, ist es Dir später sicher leichter möglich, dein __ Filtersystem auf volle Schwerkraft umzustellen oder so gar später noch mit einem energiesparendem Luftheber zu arbeiten. 

Für den Anfang reicht sicherlich der CBF-Filter, aber wenn Du die Beiträge zu dieser Filterserie hier im Forum verfolgt hast, wirst Du gelesen haben, dass es doch mehr für Unzufriedenheit sorgte.

Es würde jetzt sogar reichen, wenn Du nur die Pumpentonne über Schwerkraft nutzt, das Wasser hoch in den CS II und dann unten neben der Pumpentonne gleich wieder eine Tonne mit Filterschwämmen. Da ich denke, dass Du in eine Regentonne mind. genauso viel Filterschwämme hinein bekommst, wie in die 3 CBF-Filter. Allerdings sei auch hier erwähnt, Filterschwämme zu reinigen ist aufwändig.

Vielleicht wieder was zum Nachdenken.


----------



## Tuppertasse (2. März 2014)

AAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHH
Ihr macht mich fertig 

Der Vorschlag hat ja was, aber dann muss die erste Tonne (Einlauf von BA und Skimmer) ja trotzdem einen Dreckablauf und Spülanschluss haben, also muss ich da je irgendwie reinkommen oder?
Dann würde ich da direkt die Pumpe reinschmeissen --> die fördert natürlich ordentlich den Dreck dann direkt in den CSII
Wenn ich ein Durclauf-UVC nehme und einen Bypass machen läuft dann so viel durch den UVC durch wie es geht und der rest dann im Bypass vorbei ? Beide Rohre müssten dann in dem Biofilter CBF350C landen separat oder ? Von da gehts dann weiter in den teich zurück ?


----------



## Zacky (2. März 2014)

Tuppertasse schrieb:


> Wenn ich ein Durclauf-UVC nehme und einen Bypass machen läuft dann so viel durch den UVC durch wie es geht und der rest dann im Bypass vorbei ? Beide Rohre müssten dann in dem Biofilter CBF350C landen separat oder ? Von da gehts dann weiter in den teich zurück ?



Die Leitung von der Pumpe zum CS II spaltest Du zu gleichen Teilen auf 2 Leitungen auf --> eine Leitung durch die UVC und eine Leitung direkt zum CS II --> vor dem CS II-Eingang führst Du beide Leitungen wieder zusammen, da Du nur einen Eingang in den CS II hast. Hinter dem CS II verrohrst Du mit entsprechendem Rohr zum Filter (CBF oder was auch immer) Du kannst eh' keine "Monsterpumpe" anschließen, da der CS II in seinen Durchflussmengen beschränkt ist. In der Beschreibung schreiben sie von max. 15tsd Liter, aber nur ein Auslauf mit DN 75... sollte man bei der Pumopenwahl bedenken!

Wir machen Dich nicht fertig, wir machen Dich nur bereit für das Hobby! like


----------



## muh.gp (2. März 2014)

Hallo Tuppertasse,

ich habe letztes Jahr genauso gebaut, wie es Zacky in seinem vorletzten Beitrag beschrieben hat. Und würde wieder so bauen, denn bisher läuft das System ohne Probleme. Dennoch werde ich es im Frühjahr modifizieren. Ich habe mit zwei große AUER-Behälter mit Deckel bestellt. Die haben jeweils 88 l Volumen und werden nach den Behältern mit Filtermatten in Reihe geschaltet und mit bewegtem Helix befüllt. Dadurch erhöht sich mein Filtervolumen auf etwa 350 l. Einen Pflanzfilter habe ich für einen Teil des gefilterten Wasser übrigens auch, der Großteil läuft aber mittels Bypass direkt in den Teich.

Wenn du willst, kannst du ja mal in meine Teichbaudoku 2.0 reinschauen, der Link ist in meiner Signatur. Habe letztes Jahr alles ziemlich ausführlich mit Fotos dokumentiert. Melde dich einfach bei Fragen.

Viel Erfolg und Spaß beim Bauen, beneide dich fast, denn der Bau ist das Geilste am Teich...

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## Tuppertasse (16. März 2014)

So es geht so langsam los  :

Bagger bestellt *CHECK *(noch nicht eingetroffen)
OASE 20.000er Eco Premium *CHECK (eingetroffen)*
OF-Skimmer *CHECK *(eingetroffen)
Compact Sieve II *CHECK *(noch nicht eingetroffen)
Durchlauf-UVC Jebao 75W to be done
Durchflussmessung to be done
IP65 Hutschienenverteiler *CHECK *(eingetroffen)
Taster 12x *CHECK *(eingetroffen)
Erdspießsteckdosen Edelstahl *CHECK *(eingetroffen)
ELV Homematic Schalter to be done
Luftkompressor to be done
Regentonne to be done
__ Hel-X to be done
50iger Kugelhähne to be done
100er Absperrungen to be done
(Vor-) Verrohrung wenn alles da ist
EPDM-Folie & Vlies wenn alles da ist kurz nach Aushub

*Beleuchtung:*
HUE Starter Kit *CHECK *(eingetroffen)
Kugel-Außenleuchte 2x klein to be done
Kugel-Außenleuchte 1x groß to be done
Kabel / Erdkabel / Leerrohre on demand

Zugang Netzt Powerline *CHECK (eingetroffen)*


----------



## Tuppertasse (17. März 2014)

Besten Dank an fiseloer ! Zwei weitere Sachen erledigt!
Update folgt wenn weitere Sachen vorhanden sind, da ich den vorhandenen Post nicht updaten kann :-(


----------



## Tuppertasse (27. März 2014)

*Update 27.3.14:*

So es geht so langsam los  :

Bagger bestellt *CHECK *(noch nicht eingetroffen)
OASE 20.000er Eco Premium *CHECK (eingetroffen)*
OF-Skimmer *CHECK *(eingetroffen)
Compact Sieve II *CHECK  (eingetroffen)*
Durchlauf-UVC Jebao 75W *CHECK  (eingetroffen)*
Durchflussmessung *CHECK  (eingetroffen)*
IP65 Hutschienenverteiler *CHECK *(eingetroffen)
Taster 12x *CHECK *(eingetroffen)
Erdspießsteckdosen Edelstahl *CHECK *(eingetroffen)
ELV Homematic Schalter *CHECK  (eingetroffen)*
Luftkompressor V-30 Set *CHECK  (eingetroffen)*
Regentonne  *CHECK  (eingetroffen) --> Danke an fisloer*
__ Hel-X 100l schwimmend *CHECK ** (eingetroffen) --> Danke an fisloer*
50iger Kugelhähne *CHECK  (eingetroffen)*
100er Absperrungen *CHECK  (eingetroffen)*
(Vor-) Verrohrung *CHECK  (eingetroffen)*
EPDM-Folie & Vlies *CHECK *(bestellt aber noch nicht ausgeführt)

*Beleuchtung:*
HUE Starter Kit *CHECK *(eingetroffen)
Kugel-Außenleuchte 2x klein to be done
Kugel-Außenleuchte 1x groß to be done
Kabel / Erdkabel / Leerrohre on demand
Zugang Netzt Powerline *CHECK (eingetroffen)*


----------



## Tuppertasse (13. Apr. 2014)

Hallo auch,

tja nun geht es los (siehe beigefügte Bilder):

1. Der Männertraum wurde angeliefert 

2. Das Ergebnis ohne Feinarbeiten like


----------



## Zacky (13. Apr. 2014)

Hi.

Sieht schon gut aus. Dann nutze das gute Wetter und dann dürfte der Teich ja nächste Woche fertig sein.


----------



## Tuppertasse (15. Apr. 2014)

So und hier mal die Rohre sowie Kabelleerrohr verlegt


----------



## fiseloer (15. Apr. 2014)

Hi Dirk,
geht ja gut voran bei Dir. Wann kommt Andre?
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Tuppertasse (15. Apr. 2014)

Hi Klaus,
Andre kommt morgen


----------



## Tuppertasse (16. Apr. 2014)

Wasser marsch !!! Danka danke danke Andre !!!!


----------



## Tuppertasse (18. Apr. 2014)

*Update 18.4.14:*

Bagger bestellt *CHECK*
OASE 20.000er Eco Premium *CHECK (eingetroffen)*
OF-Skimmer *CHECK *(eingetroffen)
Compact Sieve II *CHECK  (eingetroffen)*
Durchlauf-UVC Jebao 75W *CHECK  (eingetroffen)*
Durchflussmessung *CHECK  (eingetroffen)*
IP65 Hutschienenverteiler *CHECK *(eingetroffen)
Taster 12x *CHECK *(eingetroffen)
Erdspießsteckdosen Edelstahl *CHECK *(eingetroffen)
ELV Homematic Schalter *CHECK  (eingetroffen)*
Luftkompressor V-30 Set *CHECK  (eingetroffen)*
Regentonne  *CHECK  (eingetroffen) --> Danke an fisloer*
__ Hel-X 100l schwimmend *CHECK ** (eingetroffen) --> Danke an fisloer*
50iger Kugelhähne *CHECK  (eingetroffen)*
100er Absperrungen *CHECK  (eingetroffen)*
(Vor-) Verrohrung *CHECK  (eingetroffen)*
PVC-Folie 1,5mm (Sika) & 2x 500er Vlies (doppelt) *CHECK*

*Beleuchtung:*
HUE Starter Kit *CHECK *(eingetroffen)
Kugel-Außenleuchte 2x klein to be done
Kugel-Außenleuchte 1x groß to be done
Kabel / Erdkabel / Leerrohre on demand (fortlaufend)
Zugang Netzt Powerline *CHECK (eingetroffen)*

*So das mal zu dem aktuellen Stand !*

*Testlauf des Filtersystems am 17.4.14 durchgeführt und er war bis auf zwei kleinere Leckagen erfolgreich !*
*Optimierungen und behebung morgen dazu, da ich mal wieder dafür in den baumarkt muss *

*Bilder kommen dann mal später von meinem System. Rohre sind bereits im Erdreich verlegt und Hauptstrom als separate Einspeisung mit FI ebenso !*

*Langsam wird es *


----------



## Tuppertasse (19. Apr. 2014)

Hallo und guten Abend!

Natuerlich ergeben sich grad am anfang Probleme.
Momentan meine ich schafft die pumpe gar nicht ihr volle leistung von 20m3
Die Vermutung liegt nahe dass durch einige Testa die Druckleitung irgendwo noch Luft hat.
Wie kriege ich die da raus?
Wenn ich aus stelle dann laeuft das Rohr ja bis auf Teixh niveau leer und auffuellen hilft da nix.
Die Leitung wird ca 10cm ueber de mWasserspiegel  gefuehrt laeuft dann  in den Boden um an der Filteranlage wieder hochzusteigen.


----------



## Tuppertasse (23. Apr. 2014)

Hallo,

So die oben beschriebenen Punkte einigermaßen erledigt.
Wenn die Mengenmessung lawuft weiss ich ob es laeuft; rein optisch wuerde ich sagen ja.

Frage zu den __ Hel-x:
Anbei ein Foto: das sind schwimmende. Ist das so okay weil die Haelfte ja oberhalb der Oberflaeche sich befindet ? Allerdings sind auch erst ca 30l drin


----------



## Tuppertasse (21. Juni 2014)

Hallo liebe leute,
so nun melde ich mal wieder zu Wort ) nicht weil ich mal eine Frage habe, sondern weil ich mal einfach ein paar Dinge ausprobiert habe, da ich anfangs doch erhebliche Probleme mit Algenwuchs gehabt habe :-(
ABER ich kann nun (vorerst) erstmal sagen, daß der teich nun endlich wieder glasklar ist ohne Chemiekeule 

An dieser Stelle nochmal vielen vielen Dank an Alle für mein Projekt 2014, denn ich denke das __ Filtersystem ist echt der hammer und für mich völlig ausreichend. Es ist wirklich wichtig sich intensivst am Anfang vor dem Bau damit zu beschäftigen.
letztendlich mache ich meinen großen Durchlauf-UVC (für 15 m³/h geeignet mit 75 Watt) dafür verantwortlich, daß der Algenwuchs und der Algenbefall weg ist. Mittlerweile ist der UVC wieder aus.
Nun bin ich bei meiner Homeautomatisierung zu erstellen und zu konfigurieren - ja es wird so langsam. Demnächst wird die Umrandung noch erstellt sowie Beleuchtung installiert. Ebenso plane ich noch einen kleinen Solar-Springbrunnen nur für die Optik .-)
Und wenn dann alles soweit installiert ist, dann kommen wohl hoffentlich auch die __ Schildkröten rein, da mir meine Töchter schon Löcher in den Bauch fragen  Ach ja Holzterrasse ist auch schon da  ich mach mal gleich nen Bild und stell das noch rein .-)

Ihr habt mir geholfen und wenn Ihr Fragen habt so hoffe kann ich nur einen kleinen teil wieder davon zurückgeben !


----------



## Tuppertasse (16. Aug. 2014)

So,
dann bin ich wieder und Hallo an alle Leute, die sich weiterhin für meinen teich interessieren 
Ich kann sagen, daß der teich nun fast in seiner vollen Gänze erscheint.
- Umrandung ist so gut wie fertig
- Beleuchtung installiert
- Steine geschleppt
- Fische erfreuen sich der Schönheit des Teiches 

Nun kommen in Kürze tatsächlich noch 2 __ Schildkröten. Da lass ich mich aber erst in einem zertifzierten Unternahmen dazu beraten !

Bilder sind hochgeladen.....


----------



## Zacky (16. Aug. 2014)

Hi.

Es wird, es wird... 

Für __ Schildkröten musst Du dann aber noch eine kleine Umfriedung errichten, damit sie Dir nicht abhauen. Zumindest meine ich, dass so zu kennen. Deine Gabionenwand könnten sie doch fast hochklettern, oder!?


----------



## Tuppertasse (16. Aug. 2014)

Kommt vielleicht nicht so auf dem Bild rueber aber es kommt erst ein Wall vom Teich dann gehts nach unten und dann erst die Gabionen! Das sollte gehen  hoffe ich


----------



## Tottoabs (20. Aug. 2014)

Mach was mit dem orangen DN 1oo Rohr. 
Bei der was da an Wasser läuft, unter den Steinen eine Reduzierung auf DN 50 und mit DN 50 weiter. Dann ab mit einem Baumstamm mit Rinde zum Drecksler der dir das Stämchen aushöhlen soll. Rohr drinne verstecken und Vorderkante mit Beil bisschen bearbeiten, so das der Auslauf wie abgebrochen aussieht. Wenn du einen frischen Weidenstamm nimmst, könnte der sogar noch ausschlagen.... nur so als Idee


----------



## meinereiner (21. Aug. 2014)

Hallo Tuppertasse,

mich wundert, dass dich noch keiner darauf hingewiesen hat, dass deine Uferkonstruktion - ich sag's mal vorsichtig - suboptimal ist.
Also von wegen Kapillarsperre und so. Du wirst früher oder später massiven Wasserverlust haben. Nicht dieses Jahr, vielleicht auch noch nicht im nächsten Jahr.
Aber sobald da etliche Pflanzen so richtig wachsen.
Oder soll die Folie etwa so wie auf deinen Bildern sichtbar bleiben?

Ich hab mal deinen Thread etwas überflogen. Wie ist deine Filteranlage und die Verrohrung jetzt eigentlich so aufgebaut?
Gibt's dazu Bilder?

Servus
 Robert


----------



## Christopher (21. Sep. 2014)

Der Freund meiner Enkelin erzählte mir Gestern,das er einen Teich mit einen Traktor- Reifen  bauen will.Hierzu will er den Reifen in der Mitte durch schneiden
dann Folie reinlegen.Ich bin gespannt wie er das hin bekommt ,ich kann mir vorstellen,das es gut aussehen wird.


----------



## Tuppertasse (21. Sep. 2014)

Moin Robert,

also alles bleibt so wie es auf den Bildern zu sehen ist und ja die Folie bleibt zu sehen da wird nix abgeschnitten! Daher denke ich, daß es da keine Problemen geben wird.
Also Filteranlage ist wie folgt aufgebaut:
Teichpumpe mit Skimmer - per DN75er Leitung zum Vorfilter (dazwischen hängt ein UVC Durchlauflampe) - dann in die erste und einzige Regentonne mit __ Hel-x und dort drin ist die Luftpumpe. dann mit freiem Gefälle wieder zurück in den Teich.
Die Optimierungen und Verschönerungen kommen jetzt noch nach und nach....geht halt alles nicht auf einmal zumal das Projekt schon massig an Geld verschlungen hat.

Gruß


----------



## meinereiner (21. Sep. 2014)

Hallo Tuppertasse,

bei der Frage, ob das mit der Folie so bleibt, meinte ich nicht, ob die abgeschnitten wird, sondern ob auf die Folie nochmal was drauf kommt. Also Steine, Ufermatte oder ähnliches.
Ich denke die meisten Teichbesitzer wollen zum einen aus optischen (also ästhetischen) Gründen nicht so viel Folie sehen und zum anderen aus Gründen der Haltbarkeit diese nicht der Sonnenstrahlung (UV Strahlung -> schnellere Alterung der Folie) aussetzen. 
Darum, wenn das bei dir auch der Fall wäre, dass du die Folie mit Steinen, Kies, Sand,  Ufermatte o.ä. belegen würdest, dann hättest du eben keine Kapillarsperre.

Oder anders gesagt, wenn du das Ufer anders gestaltet hättest (das hätte ebenfalls nichts mit Folie abschneiden zu tun), dann hättest du ein Ufer, bei dem keine Folie sichtbar wäre und du hättest eine funktionierende Kapillarsperre.

Servus
 Robert


----------



## Tuppertasse (21. Sep. 2014)

Verstehe ich jetzt nicht so ganz aber nein da kommt nichts mehr drauf und man wird die Folie sehen! Ist als Sonnenplatz fuer meine Schildis perfekt !


----------



## meinereiner (21. Sep. 2014)

Macht nichts. Dir muss es gefallen.

Und wenn es den Schildis zu heiß auf der Folie wird, dann können sie ja ins Wasser gehen.

Servus
Robert


----------



## Tuppertasse (21. Sep. 2014)

Haha ja genau!


----------



## Tuppertasse (21. Feb. 2015)

Mahlzeit an Alle!
Da bin ich wieder 

Plane demnächst einige Verbesserungen aber generelle Anmerkung vorab bevor meine Fragen kommen:
Ich bin froh den Teich genau so gebaut zu haben wir er ist und Gott sei Dank nicht mit Schwerkraft --> hat viel Arbeit und Geld gespart jedenfalls für mich. Die gepumpte Version mit optimierter Pumpe und zusätzlich regelbar ist für mich genau das Richtige und ich kann bisher sagen, dass die Pumpe sogar im Winter komplett durchlief  Andere erfreuten sich eines zugefrorenen Teiches und ich konnte schon das Leben unten im glasklaren Wasser beobachten.
Die Schildas überwintern bei mir im Keller in Speisefässern und freuen sich bestimmt auf den Frühling


----------



## bernhardh (22. Feb. 2015)

Also ich muss mich auch mal ins Boot mit Robert setzen!

Das mit dem Ufer und der sichtbaren Folie für die __ Schildkröten kann ich auch nicht ganz nachvollziehen. 
Anbei ein Minifoto fürs Forum. Ich schick dir einen Dropbox Link eines Panorama Fotos einer unserer Teiche in unserer Schaugartenanlage!
Das Foto hat 29999x8047 Pixel mit ~33MB. Dort kannst du dann an jede Stelle des Teiches (so es das Blickfeld erlaubt) hinzoomen und dir die Ränder anschauen. Ich denke, dass das für dich der richtige Weg wäre den Rand für Schildis interessant aber auch optisch ansprechend zu gestalten!


----------



## Tuppertasse (2. Juli 2017)

Hallo an Alle,

ich muss mal wieder meinen Thread hier hoch bringen um mein momentanes Problem zu erklären:

Teichpumpe an tiefster Stelle pumpt bekanntlich direkt (über ein Durchlauf UVC) in ein CSII. Gefiltertes Wasser läuft dann in eine Regentonne mit __ Hel-X und einer Luftpumpe. Überlauf dann zurück in den Teich.
Läuft alles soweit super nur habe ich mit der Zeit einen kompletten grünen Schleim in meiner Regentonne. Wenn ich alles ausstelle kann ich das so gut es geht "abschöpfen" aber das meiste wird natrülich wieder beim anschalten zurück in den Teich gepumpt. Klar ist er schon lange nicht mehr :-( aber das ist mir erstmal egal. Ich denke wenn ich dieses grüne Bioschleimzeug wegbekomme dann wird es auch wieder besser. Vom Sieb des CSII wird es jedenfalls nicht zurückgehalten.
Hat jemand eine Idee was ich machen könnte ? Kann ich eine Zwischenstufe (Filter?) irgendwo dazwischenbauen ? Muss natürlich von der Höhe her passen da es ja per Schwerkraft zurückfliesst.
Bin für jede Idee dankbar.


----------



## mitch (2. Juli 2017)

Hi,
hast schon mal deine Wasserwerte gecheckt, könnte ja sein das die Schildkrötenausscheidungen der Grund für das vermehrte Wachstum des "grünen Schleim" sind
Durchlauf UVC: wie alt ist den die Röhre - schon mal gewechselt? die Regentonne mit __ Hel-X schon mal entschlammt?
und zeig uns doch mal neue Bilder


----------



## Tuppertasse (4. Juli 2017)

So anbei mal meine Bilder von dem Gruenen Belag und Filteraufbau!
Die Schildkroeten befinden sich nicht mehr im Teich und die Wasserwerte sind ok.











Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## mitch (4. Juli 2017)

Tuppertasse schrieb:


> So anbei mal meine Bilder von dem Gruenen Belag und Filteraufbau!


... den Bottich würde ich mal *grundreinigen*


----------



## Tuppertasse (4. Juli 2017)

Hab ich schon gemacht! Komplett gereinigt! Nach 2-3 wochen sieht der wieder so aus :-(


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## mitch (4. Juli 2017)

kann das sein das der Schmutzablauf vom sieb wieder in die Tonne läuft (schwarzes *T* stück) - das könnte ein Grund dafür sein


----------



## Tuppertasse (4. Juli 2017)

Ja das hatte ich auch im Verdacht! Bisher habe ich noch kein durchsichtiges Stueck gefunden um es immer ausschliessen zu koennen. Bisher mache ich es so dass bevor ich das sieb reinige ich oben reinschaue ob etwas ueberlaeuft oder nicht. Das mache ich alle 2-4Tage und kann sagen das zumindest zu der Zeit nichts ueberlaeuft. Ob zwischendurch was reinlaeuft / reinfaellt kann natuerlich sein


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## mitch (4. Juli 2017)

Tuppertasse schrieb:


> Bisher habe ich noch kein durchsichtiges Stueck gefunden


gibt es dort ==> https://www.pvc-welt.de/PVC-U-Rohr-transparent

den überlauf würde ich mal in eine extra tonnen laufen lassen - aber öfters mal hinschauen das nix überläuft


----------



## Tuppertasse (4. Juli 2017)

Jo, das kann ich mal probieren.
Die Idee war aber (so ins unreine gesprochen) bevor das Wasser zurückläuft noch einmal über einen Schwammfilter laufen zu lassen oder so. Und / oder den Notüberlauf mit einem Nylonstrumpf zu überziehen, so dass Wasser ablaufen kann aber Schmutz hängen bleibt.....das wär das einfachste, aber wie befestigen.
Wie gesagt waren mal erste Ideen von mir.


----------



## Michael H (4. Juli 2017)

Hallo
Ist die Tonne abgedeckt oder offen die ganze Zeit...?

Bei mir war es ähnlich als mein IBC noch nicht abgedeckt was ...


----------



## Tuppertasse (4. Juli 2017)

Bei mir ist es so abgedeckt...natuerlich nicht komplett. Reicht das nicht? Hast du das komplett zu? Interessante Sache







Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Michael H (4. Juli 2017)

Hallo
Seit ich den IBC zu 99% Sonnenlicht dicht hab , wird mein __ Hel-x nicht mehr Grün . Sah aus aus würden da die Algen wachsen....


----------



## Tuppertasse (4. Juli 2017)

Mhhhh. ich habe eine Doppelflügelholztuer davor und somit fast kein Licht da - aber abgedekct ist er auch nicht voll


----------



## Michael H (5. Juli 2017)

Hallo

Hab das so gelöst ...
  

Zum öffnen einfach aufrollen......


----------



## Tuppertasse (5. Juli 2017)

@Michael H 
Okay, danke für die Bilder !
PVC Rohr transparent ist auf dem Weg. Dann wird der Notüberlauf beobachtet umgebaut. Auf Basis der Erkenntnisse wird weiter entschieden !

Schon einmal vorab vielen Dank für eure ganzen Denkanstösse und Ideen !


----------



## Tuppertasse (8. Juli 2017)

So umgebaut ... bin gespannt


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## troll20 (8. Juli 2017)

Ich wird aber den Überlauf nicht so lassen.
Denn so lehrsr du deinen Teich wenn dein Sieb verstopft.


----------



## Tuppertasse (9. Juli 2017)

@troll20 
Ja da hast du recht; allerdings steht dort mein Wassermelder; wenn der anschlägt wird automatisch meine Pumpe ausgeschaltet. Das habe ich allein schon deswegen, weil auch die Regentonne überlaufen kann  Aber danke für den Hinweis


----------



## Tuppertasse (15. Juli 2017)

Filterumbau steht an  siehe anderen Beitrag


----------

